# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Mjekrra dhe Historia

## malo666

Kjo teme i dedikohet simbolizmit te mjekress gjate historise njerezore.

Lashtesia

Sumeret, Babilonasit, et.

Ne civilizimet e shumta te Mesopotamise duke filluar me ate sumerian, mjekra perfaqesonte pushtetin, virilitetin dhe zgjuarsine.

Prijesi legjendar, Sargoni i Akadit.
http://www.markville.ss.yrdsb.edu.on...argon-bust.jpg

Egjiptjanet gjithashtu e mbanin mjekren si shenje autoriteti dhe fuqie (bile mbretresha-faraone Hapshetsut e mbante nje te tille fallco).

http://www.elmhurst.edu/~susanss/chi...Hatshepsut.jpg

Nga ana tjeter prifterinjve i ndaloheshe c'do lloje qime (duke inkluduar mjekren dhe floket). Per to qimet dhe floket perfaqesonin pisllekun.
d
Ketu fillon beteja e mashkullizmit me filo-efeminizmin.

----------


## malo666

Greket e Lashte

Edhe per to mjekra ishte simbol i autoritetit dhe virilitetit. Heqja e mjekres ishte paturpsi dhe poshterim.

Pothuajse c'do filozof, mbret, gjeneral kishte mjeker.

Sokrati
http://sunwalked.files.wordpress.com...8/socrates.jpg

Perikliu
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi..._Inv269_n2.jpg

Mbasi mbreterit maqedonas triumfuan mbi qytetet-shtete moda ndryshoi me Aleksandrin e Madh. Thuhet qe ai i ndaloi ushtaret te mbanin mjekra per arsye higjenike, por ama arsyeja e vertet ishte se ai vete ishte qose (pra jo burre i vertet).

Kete periudh e quaj triumfi i shkurte i efeminizmit. 

Aleksandri i Madh
http://www.dailyfrappe.com/Portals/0.../alexander.jpg

----------


## malo666

Efeminizmi me vone infektoi edhe romaket heroik.

Skipio Afrikani
http://imagecache2.allposters.com/im...BC-Posters.jpg

Cesari
http://www.utexas.edu/courses/ancien...es/3caesar.jpg

Gjate kesaj periudhe pra (230 p.k.-500 m.k) mjekrra perfaqesonte barbarizmin dhe prapambetjen. Bizantinet gjithashtu kishin te njejta qendresa.

Justiniani
http://traumwerk.stanford.edu/philolog/Justinian2.jpg

----------


## malo666

Mbase nje periudhe njemije vjecare anti-mjeker dhe pro-efeministe, meshkujt e vertet ama triumfuan mbi ato efeminist dhe dekadent.

Alariku pushtuesi i Romes
http://www.wizardrealm.com/images/alaric.jpg

Karli I Madh, Mbreti legjendar i Frankeve dhe themeluesi i Perandorise Romake te Shenjte.
http://gbgm-umc.org/gifs/worldhistory/charlemagne.jpg

Frederick Barbarosa, perandori legjendar
http://www.wilsonsalmanac.com/images...barbarossa.jpg


Rikard Zemer-luani
http://z.about.com/d/atheism/1/0/f/J...dLanding-l.jpg

----------


## malo666

Gjate rilindjes, mjekra vazhdoi te ishte ne mode sidomos me mendimtaret dhe artistet e medhenj

Leonardo Da Vinci
http://www.hschamberlain.net/kant/leonardo.jpg

Michelangelo Buonaroti
http://www.nationalgallery.org.uk/We...chelangelo.jpg

Galileo Galilei
http://www.solarnavigator.net/invent...i_portrait.jpg

Me Kalimin e Kohes, mjekra fillon te shkurtohet.

William Shakespeare, epoka elizabetiane
http://www.solarnavigator.net/histor...e_portrait.jpg

Gustavus Adolfus, luani i veriut
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...reitenfeld.jpg

Henry i VIII-te
http://www.artchive.com/artchive/h/h...henry_viii.jpg

----------


## Bizantin

> Efeminizmi me vone infektoi edhe romaket heroik.


Romakët nuk i infektoi efeminizmi. Ata bënin festë të tërë kur djemtë prisnin mjekrën e parë të tyre (julianat).

Ushtarët nuk mbanin mjekër për arsyen e thjeshtë se nga mjekra i rrëmbente kundërshtari e u këpuste kokën (ngjan pak kjo me traditën e indjanëve mohokë që linin një tufë nga ku kundërshtari mund t'u hiqte scalpin)..

----------


## malo666

1660-1850 Era e ssissyve dhe diskrimini i mjekres

Lui XIV
http://www.thebestlinks.com/images/t..._of_France.jpg

Persekutimi i Mjekres ne Rusi
https://tspace.library.utoronto.ca/c....8.Shaving.gif

Thuhet qe gjate nje mbremje festive Pjetri I Madh i detyroj me shume se 100 aristokrat te rruanin mjekren me te njejtin brisk.

Vazhdon periudhe e filo-efeministe...

Luis XVI
http://www.historianet.com.br/imagen...abastilha2.jpg

Napoleon Bonaparte
http://www.solarnavigator.net/histor...ng_officer.jpg

Rikthimi i brishte ne burrni, mjekra dhe mustaqja

Karl Marks
http://cepa.newschool.edu/het/profiles/image/marx.gif

Darvini
http://i.treehugger.com/images/2007-...s_darwin_l.jpg

Lufta e mustaqeve me boten e rruajtur

http://downwiththeinternet.files.wor.../11/hitler.jpg

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/200...09_468x551.jpg

http://www.visitingdc.com/images/fra...lt-picture.jpg

http://johnstodderinexile.files.word...hill-photo.jpg

Bota e rruajtur triumfon ndaj mjekres dhe mustaqes, deri ne ditet tona mjekra perfaqeson barbarizmin dhe terrorizmin.

http://www.argentour.com/images/che_...del_castro.jpg

http://japanfocus.org/images/UserFil...IN%20LADEN.jpg

http://cheshmgir.files.wordpress.com...hmadinejad.jpg

Shpresoj qe tema mbi trasnformimin e simbolit te mjekres ju pelqeu sa do pak.

----------


## malo666

> Romakët nuk i infektoi efeminizmi. Ata bënin festë të tërë kur fjemtë prisnin mjekrën e parë të tyre (julianat).
> 
> Ushtarët nuk mbanin mjekër për arsyen e thjeshtë se nga mjekra i rrëmbente kundërshtari e u këpuste kokën (ngjan pak kjo me traditën e indjanëve mohokë që linin një tufë nga ku kundërshtari mund t'u hiqte scalpin)..


Nuk e di po me sa di une, mjekra deri tek epoka e Aleksadrit perfaqesonte burrerrine, aleksadri i detyroj te gjithe ta ruanin, bile edhe aristoteli e beri nje gje te tille. Dihet qe arsyeja zyrtare ishte ajo qe the me siper, po ti po arsyeton ne menyre te gabuar. Eshte njesoj sikur te thone njerezit dy mije vjet me vone qe amerika e pushtoi irakun ngaqe kishte WMD.

Romaket nuk e njihnin se cfare ishte berberi qe nga themelimi i qytetit deri vone ne shek. 3 p.k.

----------


## malo666

Po e vazhdoje temen me rendesine e mjekres tek religjionet e ndryshme.

Sic thashe me pare, mjekra gjithmone ka perfaqesuar burrerine dhe zgjuarsine.

Tek libri i Levitikus, burrave u ndalohet te presin cepat e mjekrave. Literalisht thuhet qe brisku apo thika nuk mundet te preki qimet e mjekres. Per shume Cifut Ortodoks kjo tradite vazhdon deri tani.

http://www.terragalleria.com/images/...isra10205.jpeg

Mundet ta hasim gjithashtu tek prifterinjte ortodoks qe u jane permbajtur ksaj tradite te dhjates se vjeter.

http://www.acm.caltech.edu/~jtropp/p...isi-priest.jpg

Per burat e martuar Menonite dhe Amish ne amerike mjekra eshte domosdoshmeri.

http://everythingcu.files.wordpress....ish_people.jpg

Nga ana tjeter prifterinjte katolike e kane te ndaluar rritjen e mjekres bashke me martesen (thua koincidence te jete kjo?)

Shenjterimi i mjekres ben pjese edhe tek besimi Islam dhe Sikh.

Myslimanet sunni dhe sh'ia bazohen ne hadith ku muhamedi thote qe mjekra duhet rritur dhe mustaqet shkurtuar (gjate regjimit taliban ishte ilegale ne afganistan te mos mbaje mjeker). por ama ka ndryshime midis sekteve sunni dhe shia se si mbahet kjo tradite.

Psh. sunnitet e mbajne mjekren me te gjate se mustaqet (pra nuk e shkurtojne si kleriket shia).

Sabri Koci
http://arnavut.ihh.org.tr/images/image007.jpg

Imam Khatami
http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita...-schroeder.jpg

Gjithashtu edhe besimtaret Sikh e kane te ndaluar prerjen e mjekres (bashke me floket).
http://www.shunya.net/Pictures/North.../SikhMan01.jpg

----------


## Bizantin

Kjo është me të vërtetë temë leshi.  :pa dhembe: 

malo, pa keqkuptim ë?

----------


## malo666

te pakten ja ja dedikova leshit te fytyres se ka dhe me keq.

----------


## RaPSouL

Pse merr ajo fotoja e Osama Bin Laden-it, u zmadhua tejmase? c'tregon kjo  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje: 


Respekte per temen...

----------


## EnRy

> Pse merr ajo fotoja e Osama Bin Laden-it, u zmadhua tejmase? c'tregon kjo


Esht leshi i madh ai plako  :ngerdheshje:  hahaha

----------


## malo666

nqs e di ndonje njeri,
nga e ka origjinen fjala mjeker ne shqip. me duket interesante qe nuk korespondon me gjuhet e tjera indo-evropjane.

----------


## Bizantin

> nqs e di ndonje njeri,
> nga e ka origjinen fjala mjeker ne shqip. me duket interesante qe nuk korespondon me gjuhet e tjera indo-evropjane.


Fjalë puro e shqipes. Korespondon me këto gjuhë i.e.; me hittitishten _zamankur_, armenishten _mawruk_, lituanishten _smakras_ etj.

----------


## malo666

shume interesante, faktikisht shqipja ka shume ngjashmeri me lituanishten (nje fjale tjeter per te cilen kam degjuar eshte prendi, qe ne lituanisht do te thote zot apo perendi). ma ha mendja qe gjithe gjuhet satem do kene pasur te njejten origjin, edhe ne shqiptim tingellojne te njejta.

----------


## ILMGAP

Çfarë të bëjnë, ata që udhëhiqen nga persona të cilët nuk bartin mjekërr, rekomandimi i juaj ?!

----------

